# Okaloosa Pier First Cobia



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

http://www.okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/

30 lb fish.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

That's nice. MY buddy Christian landed this 32-lb 46 inch Cobia off the Sunglow pier last Friday:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

nice fish.. that caught at nite time? oh..nice mini-keg as well..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice. What did he get it on?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Makes me wish June was here already. Nice feeshes!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

He got it on crushed bluefish that had already been chewed/gummed by a shark and thrown back out. That mini keg went down mighty nice as I recall


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish. I'd love to hook into a cobia. How common are they from piers?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Nice fish. I'd love to hook into a cobia. How common are they from piers?


very common up here in va in the bay im sure they are in SC as well


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

They are not very common at all off the Daytona Beach area piers...

P.S. the crappy part for my buddy Brendan is that it was caught on his rod/reel while he was getting a beer up front. Line went off and Christian reeled it in. Guess Karma goes around/comes around since Brendan landed his biggest Redfish to date on Harry's pole (ya know, the one with the gay purple hoody dude) =)


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

How are the spanish macks bighting of the Daytona Piers?

Cobia are now making their run down along the coast of FL. Cobia are more prevalent of the piers in Deerfield, Juno, Hollywood Beach, Ft. Lauderdale-by-the-Sea, etc. Just look for the cruising or following rays.

I know the guys at Deerfield Pier have been killing the cobia recently. When I was fishing Juno back in January, I remember seeing a ray with two cobia over 40lbs pass by. A guy hooked up onto one of them, but he was busted off.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pensacola Pier just landed one that was 86 pounds today.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.............


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes sir, about 5 weeks until we start seeing them in Carolina.


COOOOOOOOOBIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAA..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing!


----------

